# 2007 Altima 2.5S speaker color codes/wiring diagram



## 1hawaii50 (Jan 19, 2008)

I need the speaker color codes for the front/rear speakers so I can install my new speakers/amp. I have the base sound system. If anyone can supply these I'd appreciate it.


----------

